# small flowers on clones



## jungle (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi I have some clones that had tiny flowers when they were cloned....The clones have been in the veg state long enogh for the flowers to stop....and then they were cloned...Question is these little flowers are still on the plant, and its in the veg stage.....Do I leave them a lone and let nature take it's course, or do I take the flowers off, and then it does it's work...example pics can be seen in my latest post in my cannalope choclope journal....I can put the pics here if needed, other wise some simple advice would be welcome.....I've read also that the plants might be a bush instead of a single cola plant, after they at one time flowered, and would be placed back to veg.......So do I leave it alone or peel off these flowers? Or whats the proper procedure?


----------



## smokingjoe (Mar 27, 2011)

leave em


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 27, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 27, 2011)

:yeahthat:

I clone nugs sometimes. The clone becomes a massive bush with 20+ tops and ill put her outside.


----------



## jungle (Mar 27, 2011)

OG Yes I've been noticing from reading some that there are those who clone in the flowering period and before i realized it I thought I had read from others about 2 weeks into flower is about all you should go......I have 3 mother plants, and I think I'll put pics of them on your mom thread and maybe I can learn what to do with them, (well second thought I'm taking them to propagation)  first time I had moms.......my last grow I did with out access to a pc so I missed out on the learning like this....I'm leaning towards the bonsai mom method......


----------



## jungle (Apr 7, 2011)

When a clone is taken durring the flowering stages, once it begins to veg and grow it grows sort of mutant for awhile and then straightens it self out, or it gets bushy something like that.   If a person took clones off of the bushy plants that at one time were budding, would the clones look like the bushy plant or the original shaped plant that the first mother was like...


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 7, 2011)

jungle said:
			
		

> When a clone is taken durring the flowering stages, once it begins to veg and grow it grows sort of mutant for awhile and then straightens it self out, or it gets bushy something like that. If a person took clones off of the bushy plants that at one time were budding, would the clones look like the bushy plant or the original shaped plant that the first mother was like...


 
Whether a plant is in veg or flower it is still carrying the same genetics.  So it shouldn't matter when you take the clones from your plants if they survive they are going to be carrying the same genes and will eventually go back to grow identically to the plant the clone came from.  A clone from a plant that is budding will grow differently the first couple weeks of veg after rooting.  You might see shoots with single leaves on them or other differences.  But given enough time the plant's veg growth should go back to looking just like the mom's veg growth before you flowered her.

-SSF-


----------



## jungle (Apr 7, 2011)

ok thank you


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 8, 2011)

jungle said:
			
		

> OG Yes I've been noticing from reading some that there are those who clone in the flowering period and before i realized it I thought I had read from others about 2 weeks into flower is about all you should go......I have 3 mother plants, and I think I'll put pics of them on your mom thread and maybe I can learn what to do with them, (well second thought I'm taking them to propagation)  first time I had moms.......my last grow I did with out access to a pc so I missed out on the learning like this....I'm leaning towards the bonsai mom method......



You can clone right up to the day you cut the lady down.  Beware though, you will have a bushy biatch to deal with when it goes back into veg.


----------



## jungle (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm not very experienced with bushy plants most of my style is single cola columnar type plants that can be placed closer together with not as many lower and side branches....personally after cloning after the plant has began to flower I'd rather not try to clone by revegging and reflowering.....it seems to take quite a bit of time for the prebudded area to begin growing something...so it seems slower than when it's just a normal cutting.....I personally so far would choose non preflowered clones from this experience...but I didn't have any of those so I'm trying to clone from cuttings, I found out it can be done so I started some....some seem to be making it but nothing of real growth yet...its been 17 days so time will tell. nice chime tks..


----------



## suntzu84 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm not quite sure I understand your question. Are you saying clipping clones off of a vegetating mother and start them on a 12/12 cycle right away? If this is what you were thinking I would not recommend it. After cloning, the plant needs time to take solid root so that it can supply the entire plant with needed nutrients and water, this is why clones are usually 2-4" with only a few sets of leaves, they don't have the root structure to support a larger plant and definitely not to flower. If you are looking for a quick harvest, I would say that the clones need at least a couple of weeks to grow enough roots to have any sizable yield.


----------



## Couchlocked (Nov 26, 2011)

I regularly take clones from flowering plants and give them away. The plant doesn't need all the small useless shoots. They clone as easily as any other. The only drawback is it will take a couple of weeks longer in my experience for them to begin to really veg the way an unflowered clone will.


----------



## Ryder (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchlocked said:
			
		

> I regularly take clones from flowering plants and give them away. The plant doesn't need all the small useless shoots. They clone as easily as any other. The only drawback is it will take a couple of weeks longer in my experience for them to begin to really veg the way an unflowered clone will.


 What he said for me too..  It does kind of freak them out and sometimes the leaves revert .. Just takes a little longer


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 10, 2011)

And with one week flowering ? It shouldn't be a problem should it ? Trying today :hubba:


----------

